# Hardwired security while still using wireless WiFi?



## dutchboy125 (Feb 28, 2019)

I have an opportunity to work at home for a large company, but they are asking me to use an ethernet cable to hook up my computer to the router and turn off the wireless signal while I'm working. That means the rest of my family won't be access the WiFi for 8-9 hours every day, from early afternoon to late evening (1-9). Is there any way around this without having to get another internet provider? Could I come up with some kind of firewall or something? Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You can add another non Wi-Fi router to the main router and use that secondary router. Then your family can use W-Fi on the main router. And your secondary router will be firewalled from the main router.


----------



## jtbishopjr13 (Mar 2, 2019)

Disable the wi-fi card with through the device manager. Toggle the radio button if your PC has one. Your LAN adapter is still functional although any Bluetooth peripherals would not connect in airplane mode or radio button toggled off.


----------



## aomdmm (Dec 28, 2003)

jtbishopjr13 said:


> Disable the wi-fi card with through the device manager. Toggle the radio button if your PC has one. Your LAN adapter is still functional although any Bluetooth peripherals would not connect in airplane mode or radio button toggled off.


If the company concern is a broadcast signal that can be hijacked by someone nearby then disabling the wifi on the device won't do any good if he's still wired into the same router that is still broadcasting a signal...


----------

